# vaseline and liquid scents



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Using vaseline and any of the various liquid scents you can make a longer lasting slower release version by mixing the 2 about 3/4 of vaseline to 1/4 scent or more depending on strenght of scent.

I then dip or smear any jigs tipped with plastic and hair jigs in them. You can use a old popsicle stick if it is a smelly bait.

Fish really get a long scent trail that will have to be dipped less and they seem to hold on a little longer and will do multiple strikes once they get the taste. 

Also good when applied to stick baits and pencil plugs lightly so not to affect the action any... 

Also the fish oils and such found in the trapping section of your local outdoors store seem to be more potent than some of the commercial stuff. 

This really stretches your scent dollar to the max and works wonders...


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Very interesting concept. Do you use this to catch perch? Or what kind of fish are you targeting?

Thanks.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

walleye fishing is where I picked it up at and now anytime I am using lures and the bite gets funny any little bit helps.


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

Perch only speaking of perch I have used the leftover anise oil that was in the rubber atlas eggs in the vaseline as well for perch with good results. I did put it in a tube after emtying some of the vaseline and squeezed it in and aroundand keep it in my pocket to keep it warm in the winter.


----------

